# DIY Meetups Gauteng



## Bunnypoison (26/1/17)

I would like to gather a group of individuals interested in meeting up for DIY mixing sessions, DIY tasting and trading events.

I think many DIYers could benefit from this group, from your noob DIYers like myself that want to learn more, to the more experienced for guidance or just wanting opinions to perfect their new vape recipes.

If there is a lot of interest, we can split the group up into areas for regular events and have larger gatherings once or twice a year with the whole of Gauteng.

*EDIT* - WE HAVE SUCCESSFULLY HAD MULTIPLE MEETS. THEY ARE HELD EVERY FIRST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH FROM 10:00 - 17:00. 
IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO JOIN, I NEED TO RECIEVE A DIRECT MSG AND ARRANGEMENTS WILL BE COMMUNICATED FROM THERE. 
WE HAVE LOTS OF FUN AND HOPE TO HAVE YOU IN OUR TEAM!!!!! ( All caps because I am sooo excited! )

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## craigb (26/1/17)

I'm keen from the point of view of getting to meet others and to broaden my flavour horizons.

There might be some specific concentrates or profiles that I'm curious about but uncertain. Would be nice to park off, talk k@k and even just have a smell of the other concentrates or exhalations of other wonderous concoctions to help me decide.

As much fun as it is chatting online, it's always nicer to talk in person, which opens up non verbal communication.

Thread officially watched to keep track 

+1 @Bunnypoison for taking the initiative and actually trying to walk the talk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (26/1/17)

craigb said:


> I'm keen from the point of view of getting to meet others and to broaden my flavour horizons.
> 
> There might be some specific concentrates or profiles that I'm curious about but uncertain. Would be nice to park off, talk k@k and even just have a smell of the other concentrates or exhalations of other wonderous concoctions to help me decide.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your enthusiasm, remember that this was also due to your input and shared vision  
I would be more than willing to share some of my concentrates to those that are missing a couple of pieces for a recipe and don't want to order a bunch in order to save on shipping. I think that a lot of noobs would benefit from this as start up costs are high. It also helps to be able to smell a concentrate before investing in it if you want to experiment with your own recipes. I truly hope this takes off and I will wait for a consensus on our first date soon, even if we are a small group, more pizza for us.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## darryn.britton (26/1/17)

Great thread and I'm definitely on board. I don't have any good juices to trade or show off yet but hopefully in the next few months I will  In the mean time it'd be a great opportunity to meet other vapers and gain some DIY knowledge. Plus... pizza.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## PsyCLown (26/1/17)

I would be super keen on something like this, I have always thought something like a DIY Whatsapp group could be great however at the same time you do not want to remove people from chatting and sharing knowledge on the forum.

So a bit of a catch 22 there as the forum isn't the best place to ask and discuss random stuff and often Whatsapp will be quicker for replies and feedback.

Where as get together like these, well, you get to meet the people face to face and talk and share info and experiences and build a friendship with them and so forth. Probably the better option. I just hope it is based somewhere in JHB North. 

@Idiot I am sure you would be keen on such an event too?

@Bunnypoison what could be nice, provided the group is on the smaller side is to have a table where people are able to leave some of their DIY juices which are marked and then a book to jot down some notes and opinions of the juice. Like a testing station in the vape shops - although DIY juices of course.

Would be easier than trying to find people and asking them if they'd like to try your juice and give you their opinion  haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (26/1/17)

darryn.britton said:


> Great thread and I'm definitely on board. I don't have any good juices to trade or show off yet but hopefully in the next few months I will  In the mean time it'd be a great opportunity to meet other vapers and gain some DIY knowledge. Plus... pizza.


I think the best way to start is to have a small evening where we can do it all, mix together, share experiences and those that would like to show off their mixes can do so, those that would like to swap, bring it. The more we will get to know each other, the more we will get a feel for what our next meetings should include. A casual, no expectations start would be the best in my opinion, that way no-one will feel excluded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (26/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I would be super keen on something like this, I have always thought something like a DIY Whatsapp group could be great however at the same time you do not want to remove people from chatting and sharing knowledge on the forum.
> 
> So a bit of a catch 22 there as the forum isn't the best place to ask and discuss random stuff and often Whatsapp will be quicker for replies and feedback.
> 
> ...


I think a Whatsapp group is a great idea. As soon as we know who is truly interested we can start one that relates to this forum and thos that want to be included can ask as to not bombard people with nuisance "tings" while their at work 

Its always nicer to socialize in person, there is only so much that can be accomplished online, you can give feedback on the taste of a vape or taste a recipe before making it for instance. I am based in the East Rand but we can always look at more centralized locations or take turns hosting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (26/1/17)

@Bunnypoison what could be nice, provided the group is on the smaller side is to have a table where people are able to leave some of their DIY juices which are marked and then a book to jot down some notes and opinions of the juice. Like a testing station in the vape shops - although DIY juices of course. @PsyCLown 

This is a great idea, I think this could come into play as a small competition among ourselves where the winner can have bragging rights and later on we could talk about having a collections for future prizes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (26/1/17)

great initiative @Bunnypoison. If I can I will be there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (26/1/17)

GregF said:


> great initiative @Bunnypoison. If I can I will be there.


If you can't make it to one, we shall have plenty more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (26/1/17)

So we have at least 13 people who seem to be interested.

How big would you want this to be? For the first few? Obviously not everyone will be able to make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (26/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> So we have at least 13 people who seem to be interested.
> 
> How big would you want this to be? For the first few? Obviously not everyone will be able to make it.


So my idea is to limit the first couple of meetups to around 10 or less, as soon as more people are interested we break up into regional sections meeting in a large froup less frequently and only for swaps or tastings. This will also make travelling less at a later stage. As mixing takes up alot of space this will limit the amount of people per gathering.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (26/1/17)

@Bunnypoison, I love the idea, and mixing in a group would definitely be fun... But would everyone just go their own way and wait a month for that amazing custard creamy coffee cake (I call that flavour "Alliteration") to steep properly?

Perhaps adjusting it to DIY tasting sessions and recipe swapping. If old ladies can do it, so can we. It would be great to also have some of the premium juice mixologists there, like a @Mike, @Paulie or @method1 (to name but a few), to help out with what's that one thing that's making your great juice amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/1/17)

Have been in touch with @Bunnypoison on this

Great to see someone with so much enthusiasm. Congrats on the nearly three weeks stinkie free @Bunnypoison !

Have been discussing with her the possibilities of also working in some DIY elements to the next ECIGSSA JHB VapeMeet

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

spiv said:


> @Bunnypoison, I love the idea, and mixing in a group would definitely be fun... But would everyone just go their own way and wait a month for that amazing custard creamy coffee cake (I call that flavour "Alliteration") to steep properly?
> 
> Perhaps adjusting it to DIY tasting sessions and recipe swapping. If old ladies can do it, so can we. It would be great to also have some of the premium juice mixologists there, like a @Mike, @Paulie or @method1 (to name but a few), to help out with what's that one thing that's making your great juice amazing.


It would be fantastic to get some pro mixologists involved, thanks for the tags. I was thinking that each person starts off bringing a recipe and ingredients they would like to try for themselves and maybe bring that mix to the next meet to show off and let everyone taste. The reason I would like to keep the mixing aspect is that the opportunity will be there for people to use concentrates that they might not own. I myself have a list of about 8 concentrates I am willing to share and will list them as soon as a date is set. This will enable noobies with only 5-8 concentrates to mix a recipe that they might only be missing one or two ingredients. It will also showcase each individuals method and general setup, this will lead to others taking note and the experienced mixers to give advise or demonstrate better methods of doing things. 

I propose a small gathering at first to get thing started which will include all aspects as well as a group brainstorm on how we will go forward with the input of admin like @Silver.

A meeting just for swaps or tastings would be able to draw bigger crowds as the space needed will be less, recipe swapping with the pro's is definitely something to look forward to. Also input on "tweaking" recipes to be just right would be a great benefit to and from the more experienced mixers that have been doing it for a while and want criticism on their own recipes from other pro's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

Silver said:


> Have been in touch with @Bunnypoison on this
> 
> Great to see someone with so much enthusiasm. Congrats on the nearly three weeks stinkie free @Bunnypoison !
> 
> Have been discussing with her the possibilities of also working in some DIY elements to the next ECIGSSA JHB VapeMeet


Thank you @Silver , I can see this going forward being a great addition to the already fantastic vape community and forum with the help of yourself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (27/1/17)

We do small diy meetups fairy regularly in Pretoria although it's evolved into a bit of a boy's club  highly recommended though, loads of fun and what you say doesn't have the permanence of posting on line, so it's easier to speak freely

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

As I have seen a lot of support for this initiative, I would like to start scheduling our first couple of meetups. My suggestion is once a month in order to make it possible for all involved to plan ahead and a missed meetup wont be a complete loss as the next one would not be that far away. I suggest something like the fist Friday / Saturday of the month with 3 hours planned for each meet eg.

Fridays 17:00 - 20:00 / 18:00 - 21:00
Saturdays 12:00 - 15:00 / 13:00 - 16:00 / 14:00 - 17:00 

The current location will be at my place in Greenstone Hill in the East Rand. We will discuss possible centralized locations at the first meetup 

I would love to hear some feedback regarding this as well as proposed times @spiv , @PsyCLown , @GregF , @darryn.britton , @craigb , @Dietz , @Mike , @alex1501 , @Andre , @Stosta , @DizZa . If I missed someone, please tag them or just reply if I missed you, this is an open discussion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

Mike said:


> We do small diy meetups fairy regularly in Pretoria although it's evolved into a bit of a boy's club  highly recommended though, loads of fun and what you say doesn't have the permanence of posting on line, so it's easier to speak freely


Mike, it would be fantastic to have a person at one of our meetups that is already doing so for input, please feel free to join at any time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (27/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> As I have seen a lot of support for this initiative, I would like to start scheduling our first couple of meetups. My suggestion is once a month in order to make it possible for all involved to plan ahead and a missed meetup wont be a complete loss as the next one would not be that far away. I suggest something like the fist Friday / Saturday of the month with 3 hours planned for each meet eg.
> 
> Fridays 17:00 - 20:00 / 18:00 - 21:00
> Saturdays 12:00 - 15:00 / 13:00 - 16:00 / 14:00 - 17:00
> ...



I would prefer Saturdays, I live in Benoni and work in Braamfontein, so to go from here to there and halfway back again, blech.

Otherwise, very generous to of you to offer to host the inaugral meetup  

My stock of concentrates is already conveniently boxed so it should travel very easily.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## PsyCLown (27/1/17)

I feel as if Saturday would be a better idea. As for which time, well, I don't want to get there and then end up hungry a few minutes later as it is lunch time and then we all spend a significant amount of time eating as opposed to discussing and tasting juices etc.

So perhaps 2 - 5PM would be best? It also gives us the morning to wake up and get shopping done or whatever else and not have to rush much. Try get people to eat lunch before and then we could look at making snacks available?

@Idiot I am sure you'd love to join in as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (27/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> then we could look at making snacks available



May I suggest we make this everyone elses problem except the host... as a way to thank them for providing the venue

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## PsyCLown (27/1/17)

craigb said:


> May I suggest we make this everyone elses problem except the host... as a way to thank them for providing the venue


I agree, it would be nice.

Perhaps we can all just bring a few things along or all chip in some money and arrange for someone to purchase some snacks or we could even just skip it altogether. Vape the donut, don't eat it. All the taste, none of the calories.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (27/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Vape the donut, don't eat it.



What makes that _really_ funny is that I'm currently vaping Bronuts 

Yeah, we there to mix, not snack. So at worst, if everyone brings a packet of chips or something, then that's a win. Also, not everyone is in a position to contribute towards stuff like that, so avoiding it prevents anyone feeling undue pressure or awkwardness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

craigb said:


> May I suggest we make this everyone elses problem except the host... as a way to thank them for providing the venue


That's very considerate, thank you @craigb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

@PsyCLown , @craigb , I think that the leaning towards Saturdays is a good idea, 14:00 - 17:00 is a great time, you can get your morning chores and tasks done and your evening is still open for what ever tickles your fancy. Does the fist Saturday of the month, every month sound reasonable?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (27/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> @PsyCLown , @craigb , I think that the leaning towards Saturdays is a good idea, 14:00 - 17:00 is a great time, you can get your morning chores and tasks done and your evening is still open for what ever tickles your fancy. Does the fist Saturday of the month, every month sound reasonable?



First or last... the closer to payday the better probably

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## spiv (27/1/17)

I'm also in Greenstone 

I'd prefer a Saturday afternoon. It's probably the only time I'll be free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (27/1/17)

spiv said:


> It's probably the only time I'll be free.



How much do you charge the rest of the time?

Sorry, I'm in weekend mode already. Will go sit in the corner and think about what I've done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## spiv (27/1/17)

craigb said:


> How much do you charge the rest of the time?



hahaha. Truth be told, I'm a sucker for spending time with my kid. Saturday morning is her swimming lesson and she sleeps most of Saturday afternoon, which allows me to do stuff. I also only really rebuild my atomisers or mix my juices once my wife and kid are asleep so that I maximise my time with them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (27/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> As I have seen a lot of support for this initiative, I would like to start scheduling our first couple of meetups. My suggestion is once a month in order to make it possible for all involved to plan ahead and a missed meetup wont be a complete loss as the next one would not be that far away. I suggest something like the fist Friday / Saturday of the month with 3 hours planned for each meet eg.
> 
> Fridays 17:00 - 20:00 / 18:00 - 21:00
> Saturdays 12:00 - 15:00 / 13:00 - 16:00 / 14:00 - 17:00
> ...



I would prefer a Saturday anywhere on east rand. I also agree on the snacks by everyone, Chips or stuff like that, unless you have something specific which you can bring along.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

Dietz said:


> I would prefer a Saturday anywhere on east rand. I also agree on the snacks by everyone, Chips or stuff like that, unless you have something specific which you can bring along.


@PsyCLown actually made a good point that if we make it from 14:00, we eat beforehand and everyone brings a snack like a pack of chips or a soda. This way eating wont take any time away from the events and everyone can snack while mixing and socializing without breaking the bank for a lunch every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (27/1/17)

I think the best way to ensure the success of such meets is to try and cover as many needs and angles as possible. If you're going to have a "learn how to mix" class for beginners, that's great and a good inducement for those interested in DIY to attend. But then maybe schedule that first so that mixers who already know how to mix will only pitch up to the meet an hour later when the class finishes.

Some random ideas from my side:

1) Vendor guest. Each meet could have one guest vendor in attendance. I believe business is always better when vendor and customers have met each other. The vendor could give a brief talk on his business, where he is going with it, what niche he is trying to fill. DIYers could then put forward suggestions or ask questions. It will help vendors and mixers to understand each other's needs better. Naturally, the vendor could bring some stock and sell it on the day. I also think this will be helpful to vendors who sell their own lines of local concentrates. DIYers are reluctant to try these as there are few recipes available. I'm sure these vendors have their own recipes which use only their local concentrates. So they could maybe bring a few different juices along which mixers could sample on the day. This could encourage mixers to support local concentrates.

2) Pro classes. I love the idea of commercial mixers giving talks and sharing ideas. However, we should remember that, for those who have their own commercial juice lines, DIY is reducing their customer base. Mixers like @method1, @Mike and others do a huge amount for the DIY community as is. That is because they are great guys, not because it helps their business. We should be mindful of that when asking them to help out.

3) Concentrate sharing. This is a great idea. For a mixer who wants to try a recipe with Flv Cream, but isn't sure whether they'll like it and don't want to buy a whole bottle to find out, being able to "borrow" someone else's Flv Cream to make a recipe on the day is a huge help. The trick is to balance it so that the better-equipped mixers don't get their rare and expensive concentrates exhausted and offered some awful unusable cheapie concentrate in return. Maybe the group could contribute towards a group buy of concentrates? Take the new JF concentrates as an example. They have received good reviews but many mixers are still hesitant to get them. Maybe if everybody chipped in R20, we could buy several JF flavours. A single 10ml bottle will make quite a few juices. The bottles can be passed around on the day, mixers can whip up a recipe using that flavour, and then have the personal experience to know whether that flavour works for them.

4) The PIF thing. PIF juice is problematic and I can fully understand the reluctance to give out juices when it is unclear what hygiene conditions prevailed when those juices were mixed. However, if juices are mixed on the day and experienced/pro mixers are in attendance and see it being mixed, we can be reasonably sure that adequate hygiene was maintained. It won't be "clean room" mixing conditions but I'm not sure it needs to be. However, this would need to be examined further. Still, I think the idea of mixing up juices on the day, having people sample them, then giving the remainder of the juice to less well-off smokers who want to quit is a noble cause.

5) Focus groups. Maybe each meet could have one particular flavour profile which is discussed. Let's take Strawberries as an example. There are many on the market and most top mixers will mix two or more strawberries together to create their own 'complete' profile. Ripe and Cap Sweet is one popular combo. But which one is best for me? Sure, I can make a whole bunch of different combos. But let's say I mix up 10ml of Inw Shisha and JF Sweet and I don't like it, 8ml of it goes down the drain. However, if I mix up 30ml of it and take it to a meet, 15 DIYers can each try 2ml of it. I, in turn, can try 15 other strawberry mixes. So everybody brings only one mix but gets to try a whole bunch and then make up their own minds which one works best for them. It's a very efficient way to try different combos without the legwork of doing everything yourself.

Even for single flavours, it's a huge help. There are so many creams and tobaccos on the market, which ones should a new mixer buy? Will I prefer FA Latakia or Inw French Pipe? Will I prefer Cap Vanilla Whipped Cream or FW Bavarian Cream? If 15 mixers each bring a 30ml tester of a single cream or tobacco flavour, the group can sample all of them and decide which ones work for them.

Anyway, just my .02. And then some.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

RichJB said:


> I think the best way to ensure the success of such meets is to try and cover as many needs and angles as possible. If you're going to have a "learn how to mix" class for beginners, that's great and a good inducement for those interested in DIY to attend. But then maybe schedule that first so that mixers who already know how to mix will only pitch up to the meet an hour later when the class finishes.
> 
> Some random ideas from my side:
> 
> ...


Hi RichJB, what an amazing collection of ideas! Ok here is where I am at an my thinking on your points.
1) I have reached out to a vendor about showcasing new and current products as well as giving a talk, we will discuss this further when we have a larger audience and are able to accommodate them as I would like to get as much benefit out of such an event and the fact that it will most likely have to be more than the proposed 3 hours.

2) Pro classes will most likely be a byproduct of this group eventually for those that want to become vendors, this I will leave to the discretion of experienced mixologists and how they would like to go about it in order not to infringe on their business. I will bring it up but I will not touch that with a 10 foot pole without proper guidance or consent.

3) My idea around this is as follows- Everyone brings their concentrates and marks the top in their own unique way with a star, heart, square etc with permanent marker if they wish this way at all times we will know who's concentrate is who's. I have round circle stickers that are available for everyone to use by sticking them on the concentrate they are willing to share. These stickers can be removed easily afterwards or when they feel like it. 

4) I would have to open up a further conversation about this, this is a good point. This might have to be an "at own risk" Scenario until ground rules are set as a group. This will definitely have to be brought up in the first meetup to establish such rules that will be posted on this thread. 

5) I think that this is something that should be part of every event, that is a fantastic idea as it can also be demonstrated via smell. This is why I find it to be very important to include those more experienced.

Thank you sooooooo much for all of this input, this is the kind of suggestions that will benefit such a gathering greatly setting it apart from people just getting together to vape their own juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (27/1/17)

RichJB said:


> I think the best way to ensure the success of such meets is to try and cover as many needs and angles as possible. If you're going to have a "learn how to mix" class for beginners, that's great and a good inducement for those interested in DIY to attend. But then maybe schedule that first so that mixers who already know how to mix will only pitch up to the meet an hour later when the class finishes.
> 
> Some random ideas from my side:
> 
> ...


Brilliant Suggestions!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (27/1/17)

I quite like the idea of concentrate sharing. It's simply just impossible to try everything out there, this way everybody could try something he/she doesn't have. If something gets organised I will most definitely attempt to be there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (27/1/17)

Caveman said:


> I quite like the idea of concentrate sharing. It's simply just impossible to try everything out there, this way everybody could try something he/she doesn't have. If something gets organised I will most definitely attempt to be there



even if i could just get a smell of the concentrate, in most cases that would be enough for me to know if i want to pursue it or not

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (27/1/17)

craigb said:


> even if i could just get a smell of the concentrate, in most cases that would be enough for me to know if i want to pursue it or not


haha I don't know hey, CAP NY Cheesecake smell like feet out the bottle, 2 weeks later and its actually bloody good. I hear you though

I will even share some of my finest "taste-like-burnt-rubber" recipes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

Caveman said:


> I quite like the idea of concentrate sharing. It's simply just impossible to try everything out there, this way everybody could try something he/she doesn't have. If something gets organised I will most definitely attempt to be there


I fully agree, how many people out there sit with almost full concentrates because one of their recipes only required a couple of drops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (27/1/17)

I'm really interested in pairings. What creams to use when? What flavours accent which fruit flavours? How to stop flavour fading? How to taste Strawberry again? Why my Rhodonite doesn't taste as good as I expected after my wife sprayed Tabbard right next to me while I was mixing?

And I'd love to try some mixed tobacco and flavours that are not ADV, but amazing none-the-less. 

It would also be great to try premium e-liquid (paid for, of course) without going to a vape store and feeling like a freeloader if you taste more than 3 juices (not the vape store's fault, it's mine). So perhaps pay R50 and get a dripper or two full of each flavour to taste the entire range. I would love to experience the range of flavour profiles out there instead of sticking to what I know in the Fruit and Dessert circles.

Also, I think the @Moose Juice guys are in Greenstone as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

*The First meetup will be 
4th February 2017
14:00 - 17:00
Greenstone Hill - East Rand*
For those interested to attend, please send me a direct message for further details

Do:
1) Bring your own mixing equipment, Concentrates, juices, RDA's and drippers for tastings
2) Bring along your favourite recipes
3) Make a list of questions, inquiries or recommendations you would like to ask fellow DIYers or give input on improving future meetups
4) Bring along Vapes you are proud of and want to share
5) Bring a bag of chips or a soda
6) Come with a can-do attitude 

Don't:
1) Be afraid to ask questions
2) Feel unsure or unprepared that this might be for you, this is to help each other out in the long run.
3) Bring along extra people that were not communicated beforehand (limited space)

 *MOST IMPORTANTLY LETS HAVE FUN *

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## spiv (27/1/17)

Sorry guys, I can't make that. It's the wife's birthday.
Will hopefully be at the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

spiv said:


> Sorry guys, I can't make that. It's the wife's birthday.
> Will hopefully be at the next one.


That's a bummer, at least we will have more to come

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton (27/1/17)

Awesome! Greenstone is like 10 minutes from us. Thanks for hosting @Bunnypoison - really generous of you. I'll just double check but I'm pretty sure there isn't anything planned for the 4th. If there is space I'm sure the wife would love to join too so cordially requesting a +1 from my side? Will confirm attendance for definite via PM though?

Love all the suggestions so far and I think the clubbing in to buy concentrates is a fantastic idea.

Might be a good idea to get all attendees on a Whatsapp group so that organisation and chatting going forward is a bit easier and doesn't clog the forum/thread up?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/1/17)

Hi guys

Enjoy the upcoming DIY meet

I have discussed a few things with @Bunnypoison and have tried to help advise where possible.

We want to see pictures and get a report back of what you mixologists came up with 
If this does not happen, I will have to summon the finesmaster 

Please continue sharing the DIY knowledge gained - in the spirit of the forum - for all to share.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/1/17)

darryn.britton said:


> Awesome! Greenstone is like 10 minutes from us. Thanks for hosting @Bunnypoison - really generous of you. I'll just double check but I'm pretty sure there isn't anything planned for the 4th. If there is space I'm sure the wife would love to join too so cordially requesting a +1 from my side? Will confirm attendance for definite via PM though?
> 
> Love all the suggestions so far and I think the clubbing in to buy concentrates is a fantastic idea.
> 
> Might be a good idea to get all attendees on a Whatsapp group so that organisation and chatting going forward is a bit easier and doesn't clog the forum/thread up?


Bringing a plus one is welcomed  will be great to meet you both.
Regarding a WhatsApp group, even though communication would be quicker and more convenient I would not want it to become a platform for discussion as people might want to join the conversations from the forum and might miss out on valuable input from members.
If it will only be used for arrangements for confirmed attendees then we could look into a group per event  .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DominionZA (28/1/17)

Cool, this is a few minutes from me. Still got space for another?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PSySpin (28/1/17)

Eish, i wont be able to attend this one have to be @ work at that time. Will see if i can join the next meet. But have fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (28/1/17)

DominionZA said:


> Cool, this is a few minutes from me. Still got space for another?


Thats great, yes we still have seven spaces left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (28/1/17)

PSySpin said:


> Eish, i wont be able to attend this one have to be @ work at that time. Will see if i can join the next meet. But have fun


That's ok, we will post everything we learnt, discussed and mixed so you wont miss out on everything. Will be great to se you at the next meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PSySpin (28/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> That's ok, we will post everything we learnt, discussed and mixed so you wont miss out on everything. Will be great to se you at the next meet



Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (28/1/17)

Silver said:


> Please continue sharing the DIY knowledge gained - in the spirit of the forum - for all to share.



Sharing? No. No one can be told what a "DIY Meetup" is. You have to come and see for yourself. Come on, @Silver , take a red pill.

Great planning @Bunnypoison, really impressive. 
Just an idea for DIY noobs (like myself) attending: Bring some 5ml dripper bottles and RDAs if you can.They make mixing and trying small samples and single flavours very easy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (28/1/17)

alex1501 said:


> Sharing? No. No one can be told what a "DIY Meetup" is. You have to come and see for yourself. Come on, @Silver , take a red pill.
> 
> Great planning @Bunnypoison, really impressive.
> Just an idea for DIY noobs (like myself) attending: Bring some 5ml dripper bottles and RDAs if you can.They make mixing and trying small samples and single flavours very easy.


We would love to have @Silver at one of our meets , I would like to post a summary and insight of our meets on the forum to show others what we do and share the knowledge gained and give a bit of insight to those considering the DIY way. One of the main reasons I wanted to start this thread is to support growth in the DIY mixing community as I have realised that it is in the majority a solo mad scientists game. As we ourselves don't know how DIY meets will go, our first meeting will be our foundation and you will help to set it, much excitement!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (28/1/17)

alex1501 said:


> Sharing? No. No one can be told what a "DIY Meetup" is. You have to come and see for yourself. Come on, @Silver , take a red pill.
> 
> Great planning @Bunnypoison, really impressive.
> Just an idea for DIY noobs (like myself) attending: Bring some 5ml dripper bottles and RDAs if you can.They make mixing and trying small samples and single flavours very easy.


RDA's and dripper bottles are a fantastic idea, I will add it to the event notice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (28/1/17)

For anyone setting out on the DIY path, a dripper or three is essential. Sampling testers and freshly-mixed juices with a tank is a PITA. I don't know where you'll find 5ml bottles but 10ml bottles are hardly in short supply for DIYers. Those 10ml concentrates do tend to get used up over time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (28/1/17)

5ml bottles found @ West Pack, Lifestyle Garden Randburg shoping center. 5, 10, 20, 30, 50, and 100ml available sizes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (28/1/17)

alex1501 said:


> 5ml bottles found @ West Pack, Lifestyle Garden Randburg shoping center. 5, 30, 50, and 100ml available sizes.


Someone mentioned having a collection for concentrates for the group. If we actually have an abundance of concentrates, we could look into a small collection for 5ml dripper bottles as they can be cleaned and used at every event.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## igor (28/1/17)

Keen on joining in. Can't make the first one, but there like a bear for march

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (28/1/17)

igor said:


> Keen on joining in. Can't make the first one, but there like a bear for march


Awesome sauce, looking forward to having you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> We would love to have @Silver at one of our meets , I would like to post a summary and insight of our meets on the forum to show others what we do and share the knowledge gained and give a bit of insight to those considering the DIY way. One of the main reasons I wanted to start this thread is to support growth in the DIY mixing community as I have realised that it is in the majority a solo mad scientists game. As we ourselves don't know how DIY meets will go, our first meeting will be our foundation and you will help to set it, much excitement!


Can't wait to read about it! Take pics for those of us stuck in KZN!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Bunnypoison (28/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Can't wait to read about it! Take pics for those of us stuck in KZN!


Will do Stosta, I hope ypu guys will be able to benefit from our meetings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idiot (28/1/17)

I would love to attend this meet.
Great idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (29/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> Someone mentioned having a collection for concentrates for the group. If we actually have an abundance of concentrates, we could look into a small collection for 5ml dripper bottles as they can be cleaned and used at every event.


@Bunnypoison I have a few 5ml I can donate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (29/1/17)

Dietz said:


> @Bunnypoison I have a few 5ml I can donate


That would be fantastic  thanks for the initiative!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (29/1/17)

Idiot said:


> I would love to attend this meet.
> Great idea


And Sandon is not that far away from Greenstone  Would be great to have you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (29/1/17)

We currently have only 2 available spaces left, I can't believe how quick interest in this grew. Thank you everyone for the support in this venture, with such an amazing group of people I believe this will become a huge success!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> We currently have only 2 available spaces left, I can't believe how quick interest in this grew. Thank you everyone for the support in this venture, with such an amazing group of people I believe this will become a huge success!



Good luck guys, I'm sure it will be awesome! Sorry, can't make it but will be there in spirit!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (30/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> *The First meetup will be
> 4th February 2017
> 14:00 - 17:00
> Greenstone Hill - East Rand*
> ...


I would like to find out what flavour profiles you DIYers would like us to discuss at our meetup this Saturday eg. Different strawberries, creams etc. As mentioned before, I will post a summary of our meetup's, discussions and findings to the thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (31/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Yeah I think this specific 'recipe' was a bit of a tall order for a first attempt. but this question still goes, and at least from what I can see I could be on the right track.
> 
> This question is a difficult one to answer, I was also thinking about that as this might be a good topic for discussion on the JHB DIY Meet ( @Bunnypoison & @craigb )
> 
> ...





Bunnypoison said:


> You just gave me the best idea that might also solve your problem. As we will all be meeting and have our ingredients, we should have this as a mini recipe challenge at each event. The end juice product discussed as Strawberry lemonade, @alex1501 bringing 5ml dropper bottles and splitting up in teams trying to get the most accurate version of the juice. When every teams creation gets tested on the day and again at the next meet, we should have at least one mix that fulfills the criteria of tasting like Strawberry lemonade and we can have a look at what that team did to get to the final product.


I would like to to to know the treads thoughts on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idiot (31/1/17)

Tips and tricks is what I'm interested to chat about for starters. What has worked for some and what didn't etc.
Steep methods etc 

Then come's the mixing part lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (31/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> I would like to to to know the treads thoughts on this.


Never tried strawberry lemonade, so I guess you would have to make a real one, to give us a target flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (31/1/17)

alex1501 said:


> Never tried strawberry lemonade, so I guess you would have to make a real one, to give us a target flavour.


http://allrecipes.com/recipe/237399/best-strawberry-lemonade-ever/
This will be my snackage contribution to the event  Great idea to have flavour references present  @Dietz, this fine idea of yours it taking off !!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison (2/2/17)

I am so excited to report that our first meetup plans have been going very well, better than expected actually. I cannot wait to report back on the event and with the help of everyone involved we have been able to finalize a rough agenda:

*4th Feb Meetup*

* Get to know fellow DIYers
* Discuss concentrate juice flavour profiles - *Strawberry* (main focus) Others in general
* Mix up a custom juice from taste - *Strawberry Lemonade* - @Dietz recommendation
* Mix recipes together from the flavour stash made available to all
* Taste and critique each others creations and trade if you want

I am very excited to host the first event and hope those that will be missing out will join in the many more to come.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (2/2/17)

Really sucks, I've got somewhere else I have to be on Saturday 

Have fun peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (2/2/17)

Set up a livestream with a chat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (2/2/17)

craigb said:


> Really sucks, I've got somewhere else I have to be on Saturday
> 
> Have fun peeps


You are allowed a good excuse once, next month I will come and drag you along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (3/2/17)

@Bunnypoison do you have a list of all participants? Awesome concept this!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown (3/2/17)

DizZa said:


> @Bunnypoison do you have a list of all participants? Awesome concept this!


She should.

I am super excited for this, I cannot wait!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (3/2/17)

Yeah Me toooo!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DominionZA (3/2/17)

Please PM me details for tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (3/2/17)

enjoy it guys and gals!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bunnypoison (3/2/17)

DizZa said:


> @Bunnypoison do you have a list of all participants? Awesome concept this!


Yes I do have a list 
Myself ( Of course)
@alex1501 & Irene
@Dietz & Tash
@PsyCLown
@Idiot
@darryn.britton & his plus one will unfortunately not beable to make it, but there's next time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison (3/2/17)

DizZa said:


> @Bunnypoison do you have a list of all participants? Awesome concept this!


Latecomer @DominionZA has confirmed  We have a total of 8 participants confirmed for tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (3/2/17)

craigb said:


> enjoy it guys and gals!!!!


I want you as my first RSVP next time, I shall keep an eye out for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (3/2/17)

Please make the next one the end of March. I'm booked up until then. 

Let's call it "steep time"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (3/2/17)

spiv said:


> Please make the next one the end of March. I'm booked up until then.
> 
> Let's call it "steep time"


Hey @spiv, the next one will be the first Saturday in March, the one after that will be the first Saturday in April, you might be able to make the April event then

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (4/2/17)

45 minutes! @Bunnypoison @PsyCLown @Dietz @alex1501 @Idiot @darryn.britton @DominionZA enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DominionZA (4/2/17)

DizZa said:


> 45 minutes! @Bunnypoison @PsyCLown @Dietz @alex1501 @Idiot @darryn.britton @DominionZA enjoy!!


Yup. Bag packed, and readying the system for either abuse or praise 

Gonna be interesting to see what others think of my concoctions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton (4/2/17)

Enjoy everyone! Really bummed we can't make it this one  Let us all know how it goes?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (4/2/17)

Soooo... How'd it go? Anyone care to share a recipe or two the team came up with?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (4/2/17)

Thank you @Dietz , @Idiot , @alex1501 , @PsyCLown, @DominionZA ,Tash and Irene. This was a smashing event. We were able to learn a lot from each other and have a blast while doing so. Way to short and this will be remedied for future events.
I will post a full summary from the event soon but we would like to give a huge shout out to @DizZa & @Richio for sponsoring towards this event !!!!
The Flavour Mill and BLCK Vape made this event extraordinary for everyone ! ! !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DizZa (4/2/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> Thank you @Dietz , @Idiot , @alex1501 , @PsyCLown, @DominionZA ,  , Tash and Irene. This was a smashing event. We were able to learn a lot from each other and have a blast while doing so. Way to short and this will be remedied for future events.
> I will post a full summary from the event soon but we would like to give a huge shout out to [USER=1795]@DizZa & @Richio for sponsoring towards this event !!!!
> The Flavour Mill and BLCK Vape made this event extraordinary for everyone ! ! ![/USER]



Pictures or it didn't happen!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (4/2/17)

@DizZa and @Richio . So many flavours, so little time.  @Bunnypoison for making it happen.
 @Dietz , @Idiot , @PsyCLown, @DominionZA ,Tash and Irene for making this day perfect.

Do we post recipes here or in DIY recipes treads?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DizZa (4/2/17)

Right here!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (4/2/17)

That would be totally totally awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (4/2/17)

DizZa said:


> Right here!!!





Max said:


> That would be totally totally awesome



With a pleasure, but tomorrow. Too much excitement, for today. I'm sure @Bunnypoison is already sorting photos, notes...etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## igor (5/2/17)

So miffed I couldn't make it..
Sounds like u guys had a good time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Idiot (5/2/17)

Had a jol.
Thank's to all for making it a fun and interesting meet.
Too many flavours too little time 
Thank's to The Flavour Mill and Blck Vapour for sponsoring the goodies.
Was a huge surprise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (5/2/17)

igor said:


> So miffed I couldn't make it..
> Sounds like u guys had a good time.


@igor , you are not that far away, next time you can come and join the fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (5/2/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> Thank you @Dietz , @Idiot , @alex1501 , @PsyCLown, @DominionZA ,Tash and Irene. This was a smashing event. We were able to learn a lot from each other and have a blast while doing so. Way to short and this will be remedied for future events.
> I will post a full summary from the event soon but we would like to give a huge shout out to @DizZa & @Richio for sponsoring towards this event !!!!
> The Flavour Mill and BLCK Vape made this event extraordinary for everyone ! ! !



What a great Meet this was! Thank you @Bunnypoison for Pulling this Together! And a missive thanks to The Rocking @DizZa (Flavor mill) & @Richio (BLCK Vapor) for the awesome goodies that you have so kindly donated. Definitely made our day, Really epic Gesture indeed 

To Everyone else who joined, It was really great meeting and learning so much from all of you. I am really grateful for what I could learn from all of you, right through from the Mad coil and wicking skillz by @Idiot & @PsyCLown to the absolutely Indispensable DIY "Tricks" shared by @alex1501

You were all a really great group of people, It actually felt like I was in a room full of people that I have known fro quite some time!! The one thing i can say is that we need to change this from a DIY afternoon to a DIY Weekend \ sleepover \ camp as there is waaaay to little time . but on a serious note... I really underestimated the time we would need, but had a total Blast!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz (5/2/17)

DizZa said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!!


Oh It happened!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Bunnypoison (7/2/17)

*DIY Meetup Update*
*4th Feb Meetup 14:00-17:00*
*
Thank you for the following for attending our super awesome funtasticly eduformative excite filled first meetup:*
@PsyCLown 
@alex1501 
@Dietz 
@Idiot 
@DominionZA 
Tash
Irene


​
As flavour profiles were on the menu, @alex1501 sent me a bunch of useful information created by some of the top DIYers. I used this information and created a DIY Guide that is easy to use and has most of the flavours listed which are used at a regular basis.
DIY Flavour Guide.pdf


We were able to taste each others creations and make an attempt to to recreate Strawberry Lemonade, this is where we realized that 3 hours is not nearly enough to fulfill all of our DIY needs. I received some of these recipes (with more to follow) of what was tasted as well as home creation attempts on the Strawberry Lemonade.





What I was able to take away from this meetup was some of the best DIY pointers from truly fantastic People and that is why I would like to give out some trophies

*Creative DIY tool* - @alex1501 for his custom mixer 
*Coil Master* - @Idiot for the best RDA advise 
*Most Custom Mixes* - @DominionZA for his impressive collection of 100ml custom mixes 
*Mad mixologist* - @Dietz for your Kiwi Litchi blend, well done!
*Mr Helpful* - @PsyCLown moving about the whole time giving some great pointers 
*Defined Taste* - Tash for her ability to distinguish flavours 
*Recipe Queen* - Irene for her ability to adjust a recipe to perfection

*All and all this was a huge success and we expect many more to follow*


*We found that a whole day would have to go into such an event and that Sundays would be better suited. Here are the dates and times of the next 3 events *


*05/03/2017 10:00-17:00*
*02/04/2017 10:00-17:00*
*07/05/2017 10:00-17:00*
*I would like to give a big shout out to BLCK and The Flavour Mill for sponsoring towards our event and making it one of a kind!!! @Richio , @DizZa , @Erica_TFM - Here is a trophy just for you as wel*l 

Because of this generosity of the vendors, I am able to make the following flavour stash available for the meetups to follow
Ultimate DIY Meetup Flavour Stash.pdf
You can pop these in your personal flavour stash on e-liquid recipes and find some awesome creations you would like to try at our next meetup

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Dietz (7/2/17)

And you forgot your own Trophy for 
ORganizer of Epicnesss!! @Bunnypoison 


Some requested Recipes:
KiwiLitchi



Tash's PinaKoolada



One extra (Made this on 01.01.2017)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## spiv (7/2/17)

That looks awesome @Bunnypoison! 

Please put me down for the April and May meetups.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

Way to go guys! I'm not supposed to swear so let me just say that this is really really REALLY epic!

Not often you can get someone to open their doors to a bunch of strangers, and pull off such a fun-looking event. Just totally impressed with you guys right now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (7/2/17)

Im in guys. Need to learn ASAP @Dimi u joining boet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (7/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> So perhaps 2 - 5PM would be best?


@PsyCLown 2 - 5 is when the weekends English footy starts bro lol . Glory Glory Man United. But will be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (7/2/17)

Dietz said:


> And you forgot your own Trophy for
> ORganizer of Epicnesss!! @Bunnypoison
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the trophy WhooHoo
Thank you for sharing the recipes, at least I know how amazing they are so will recreate them and you can give feedback on how I did on our next meet

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/17)

Great to hear @Bunnypoison - congrats on the meetup and thanks for giving feedback!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (7/2/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Im in guys. Need to learn ASAP @Dimi u joining boet


It would be great to have you both at our next meetup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (7/2/17)

Silver said:


> Great to hear @Bunnypoison - congrats on the meetup and thanks for giving feedback!


Thank you @Silver for the input and support that made this possible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (7/2/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> It would be great to have you both at our next meetup


@Bunnypoison we live very close by and missed the venue details, i forget to watch this thread and totally forgot about it and missed the meetup  but next time im there like a bear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (7/2/17)

MrDeedz said:


> @Bunnypoison we live very close by and missed the venue details, i forget to watch this thread and totally forgot about it and missed the meetup  but next time im there like a bear


The venue was never on the thread because it was held at my home. I am glad that it is close so you won't have to go too far out of your way  Any RSVP's need to go through my Private Messages where I then share the location details as well as add you to the event WhatsApp group for further arrangement discussions that would unnecessarily flood the forum. I hope this helps for future events, so sorry you missed our last one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (7/2/17)

ah ok thanks. will pm you my details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (7/2/17)

Already 3 people have RSVP'd to the March event

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Polar (7/2/17)

So green! Looks like you guys had a great time.

I see too little beers and too many stinky dispensers tho!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (8/2/17)

Well done all.
I definitely want to join in sometime soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (8/2/17)

Polar said:


> So green! Looks like you guys had a great time.
> 
> I see too little beers and too many stinky dispensers tho!


Hahahaha, we did have some cocktail flavoured vapes, I don't know if that counts. Unfortunately not everyone can be converted but analogs are only permitted outside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (8/2/17)

SAVaper said:


> Well done all.
> I definitely want to join in sometime soon.


You most definitely should, you won't be disappointed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (9/2/17)

I have some unfortunate news . The space I had in mind that could accommodate 20-30 people for the March event declined due to the "smoke risk", try explaining to a non-vaping body corporate what the difference is between smoke and vapour . 

In light of this there will be a limit of DIY gangsters that can attend until a larger venue is found. The current limit will be 10 and we are at 5/10 confirmed attendees at the moment. I am looking into a more permanent solution to this problem for the the next and future events .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (9/2/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> I have some unfortunate news . The space I had in mind that could accommodate 20-30 people for the March event declined due to the "smoke risk", try explaining to a non-vaping body corporate what the difference is between smoke and vapour .
> 
> In light of this there will be a limit of DIY gangsters that can attend until a larger venue is found. The current limit will be 10 and we are at 5/10 confirmed attendees at the moment. I am looking into a more permanent solution to this problem for the the next and future events .


Let me know if you need, and we can use our house for one of these. We can so the same amount as the last event (+-10)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (9/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Let me know if you need, and we can use our house for one of these. We can so the same amount as the last event (+-10)


Wow, that is extremely generous. I think thatis a great idea ☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (14/2/17)

To those who have confirmed and those still on the fence, I would like to open up the discussion of what we should attempt to mix from taste for our next meet. Even if you won't be joining and would like a custom recipe with a breakdown of the process, you can also chime in 
The rule is that it needs to be something I can bake or make without breaking the bank (no specialized dishes, I am not a gourmet chef or baker). Last time we attempted Strawberry lemonade and those that mixed it will be able to bring your attempts along as we ran out of time at the last meet. 
@Dietz & Tash
@PsyCLown 
@MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown (14/2/17)

A few suggestions.

Apple & Cinnamon pudding (with like a pie crust)
Cinnamon Biscuit (perhaps even with a bit of chocolate chips)
Pancakes with Syrup (or honey) and Ice Cream (might require a lot of concentrates though?)
Chocolate Milkshake
Caramel Custard

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz (14/2/17)

Awesome idea @Bunnypoison will consult my taste buds and revert lol.
PS thanks for hookin me up the juice yest.and for recoiling and wicking my dripper lol.the funfetti clone is damn good,
In regard to our meetup: i will be sponsoring a yummy pot of curry for the peepz from my side

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (14/2/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Awesome idea @Bunnypoison will consult my taste buds and revert lol.
> PS thanks for hookin me up the juice yest.and for recoiling and wicking my dripper lol.the funfetti clone is damn good,
> In regard to our meetup: i will be sponsoring a yummy pot of curry for the peepz from my side


I will wait with the greatest anticipation to hear feedback from your taste buds . Its my greatest pleasure, us DIYers help each other out, I am glad that the Funfetti is to your liking 
I cannot express how much I am looking forward to that pot of curry, I shall put off having curry until the meet so as not to spoil my appetite

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (14/2/17)

Im more of a Savory guy, but I think this would be good as I haven't seen anything like the below yet:

Blue Bubblegum Milkshake
Those rice crispy bawlzzz (the stuff that has Rice crispies, Condensed milk and sometimes Marshmallows)
a Creamy hazelnut Coffee Desert thingy
Strawberry Oreos (Dark chocolate bizkitz and Strawberry icing in the middle)

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (14/2/17)

* Nutella pancakes topped with a rich banana or strawberry cream 
* Baked Green Apple tart/pie underneath a biscuit crust and a layer of creamy custard with cinnamon and sugar sprinkles 
* Mango,Peach & Coconut Crumble topped with a few scoops of hazelnut ice cream 

Ok damn now I'm hungry again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (14/2/17)

MrDeedz said:


> * Nutella pancakes topped with a rich banana or strawberry cream
> * Baked Green Apple tart/pie underneath a biscuit crust and a layer of creamy custard with cinnamon and sugar sprinkles
> * Mango,Peach & Coconut Crumble topped with a few scoops of hazelnut ice cream
> 
> Ok damn now I'm hungry again


I actually have a lot of apples laying around, apple pie seems to be popular  I apologize for not posting this without a disclosure :
*** DO NOT READ UNLESS YOU HAVE ALREADY HAD LUNCH *** 
I am regretting it as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (14/2/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> apple pie seems to be popular



I might need to make a plan this time round...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (14/2/17)

craigb said:


> I might need to make a plan this time round...


I totally agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (15/2/17)

@craigb and chantelle to attend.

HRH is asking if there is some other baked goods she can make?

Milk Tart maybe, or a cake alternative for the losers not wanting to do apple pie?

Suggestions?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison (15/2/17)

craigb said:


> @craigb and chantelle to attend.
> 
> HRH is asking if there is some other baked goods she can make?
> 
> ...


Its fantastic that you will be able to join this time looking forward to seeing your face as you helped make this whole idea happen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (15/2/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> looking forward to seeing your face


Careful what you wish for 

Thanks for hosting again

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (16/2/17)

craigb said:


> Careful what you wish for
> 
> Thanks for hosting again


@Dietz will be hosting this time around  I am just organizing, aka I do not have to wash dishes afterwards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (16/2/17)

*UPDATE* We now only have 2 spots available for the 5th of March event. Getting exited and anxious at the same time !!! @Dietz & Tash will be hosting this event and details will be shared of the location on group chat as soon as we have reached 10.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DominionZA (17/2/17)

Count me in. I just cannot say no to curry!!

Hmmm... How about a curry flavoured joose? Hell yeah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (17/2/17)

DominionZA said:


> Count me in. I just cannot say no to curry!!
> 
> Hmmm... How about a curry flavoured joose? Hell yeah!


welkom too ons mal huis. I did mention that lol,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (22/2/17)

Hi @Bunnypoison , if there is still a spot available please add Devon also a newb DIYer who wants to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (22/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Hi @Bunnypoison , if there is still a spot available please add Devon also a newb DIYer who wants to join


Hey @Dietz , there is one more spot left  Please send me his details and I will add them to the group 

*We now have a complete and full group* - (Unless otherwise stated by the host Dietz)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/2/17)

** As the weekend is creeping up, we need to decide on a recipe for our DIY Meet **
*
145* hours to go, Thanks @craigb 

Here are the suggestions so far;

@Dietz 

Apple & Cinnamon pudding (with like a pie crust)
Cinnamon Biscuit (perhaps even with a bit of chocolate chips)
Pancakes with Syrup (or honey) and Ice Cream (might require a lot of concentrates though?)
Chocolate Milkshake
Caramel Custard
Blue Bubblegum Milkshake
Those rice crispy bawlzzz (the stuff that has Rice crispies, Condensed milk and sometimes Marshmallows)
a Creamy hazelnut Coffee Desert thingy
Strawberry Oreos (Dark chocolate bizkitz and Strawberry icing in the middle)
@MrDeedz 

Nutella pancakes topped with a rich banana or strawberry cream 
Baked Green Apple tart/pie underneath a biscuit crust and a layer of creamy custard with cinnamon and sugar sprinkles 
Mango,Peach & Coconut Crumble topped with a few scoops of hazelnut ice cream
@craigb 

Milk Tart 
A cake 
Please have a look at the flavour stash available and brainstorm based on what you might also have
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/publicstash/94384
Ultimate DIY Meetup Flavour Stash.pdf
My recommendations are

Banana Split
Strawberry chocolate dessert
Marshmallow fridge tart (South African)
Coffee cake
Red velvet Cupcakes
Fruit punch
@DominionZA , @Idiot , @PsyCLown 
Lets narrow it down and finalize by tomorrow in order to see if anything needs to be ordered

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (27/2/17)

My stash is geared towards a yummy apple pie sort of thing.

But looking at the group stash, how can you go wrong with strawberry and chocolate dessert?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/2/17)

@PsyCLown , could you please branch out a bit regarding the cream taste method that we will be trying this Sunday. I also have this video which I actually tried the method bellow but getting to %'s is a bit of a hassle

@Dietz , @DominionZA , @MrDeedz , @craigb , @Idiot - I would like to know if you guys have tried any of the methods and your experience. If you have not yet, please watch the video and give me your thoughts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (27/2/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> @PsyCLown , could you please branch out a bit regarding the cream taste method that we will be trying this Sunday. I also have this video which I actually tried the method bellow but getting to %'s is a bit of a hassle
> 
> @Dietz , @DominionZA , @MrDeedz , @craigb , @Idiot - I would like to know if you guys have tried any of the methods and your experience. If you have not yet, please watch the video and give me your thoughts



Thanks for the vid, interesting.
I have not used any tasting method as yet. this seems like it can make creating something from scratch much easier!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Thanks for the vid, interesting.
> I have not used any tasting method as yet. this seems like it can make creating something from scratch much easier!


I agree, between this and the method @PsyCLown explained, I think we might be off to a good start regarding the "creations from taste" venture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/2/17)

So I am getting apple pie alot, let's go with that and I will bake it 
Online recipes are : 
Best rated apple pie http://allrecipes.com/recipe/12682/apple-pie-by-grandma-ople/
Best Cinnamon apple pie
http://natashaskitchen.com/2011/03/09/cinnamon-apple-pie-recipe/
Main ingredients that can translate to concentrates:

Granny Smith apples
Pastry
Lemon juice
Brown sugar
Cinnamon
Cream
Are we all in agreement for the create by taste dish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (27/2/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> So I am getting apple pie alot, let's go with that and I will bake it
> Online recipes are :
> Best rated apple pie http://allrecipes.com/recipe/12682/apple-pie-by-grandma-ople/
> Best Cinnamon apple pie
> ...


I've got some ideas in that regard  

Im a big fan of FA Fuji apple, and HIC recommends FA apple as well. With (if I recall correctly) some FA liquid amber or brandy to give it more of a baked or fermented taste.

I'm uncertain about the pastry though, so for now I'm thinking INW biscuit (cos I have it) and go for a more apple crumble feel.

Maybe some of the DIY gurus can point us in a direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/2/17)

craigb said:


> I've got some ideas in that regard
> 
> Im a big fan of FA Fuji apple, and HIC recommends FA apple as well. With (if I recall correctly) some FA liquid amber or brandy to give it more of a baked or fermented taste.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, and good point. Could you tag those that you know are knowledgeable for some input - 
@alex1501 , could you please give us any advice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (27/2/17)

craigb said:


> I've got some ideas in that regard
> 
> Im a big fan of FA Fuji apple, and HIC recommends FA apple as well. With (if I recall correctly) some FA liquid amber or brandy to give it more of a baked or fermented taste.
> 
> ...



Don't think its quite their jol, but maybe @RichJB or @KZOR have some ideas?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (27/2/17)

craigb said:


> or @KZOR have some ideas?


Getting my Apple flavors tomorrow. Will tinker with apple for the first time so i cannot be of help atm.
It was recommended by @hands . He has some apple recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (27/2/17)

When is the next meet?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (1/3/17)

Ok, what we have for the apple pie as concentrate suggestions are the following:


Cinnamon sugar cookie
TFA Apple pie
TFA Graham Cracker
FA Liquid amber
Cap Cinnamon Danish Swirl
FA Stark
FA Fuji Apple
FA Lemon Sicily
FA Catalan Cream
INW Biscuit
FW Green Apple
These need to be narrowed down and ordered, what suggestions do we have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/3/17)

Thought I'd share this in-depth apple pie write up - some awesome insights...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (1/3/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thought I'd share this in-depth apple pie write up - some awesome insights...


This is very useful, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/3/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> This is very useful, thank you



And the actual juice is stunning! I've made 3 batches of this and love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (2/3/17)

2 1/2 days to go, cannot wait. Thanķ you BLCK @Richio for sponsoring our missing Ingredients for our apple pie!!! We will be hosting our first official booked out meet up with @Dietz, @Idiot , @PsyCLown , @MrDeedz ,@craigb +1, Tash, Devon, @BrizzyZA (VapeLife) and myself (sorry @DominionZA that you will not be able to make it anymore) we have a fantastic team and can't wait to see what comes out of this meet

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## craigb (5/3/17)

Awesome day folks... Thank you very much @Dietz and Tash for hosting, and thanks to @Bunnypoison for the organisation and the apple pie

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (5/3/17)

craigb said:


> Awesome day folks... Thank you very much @Dietz and Rash for hosting, and thanks to @Bunnypoison for the organisation and the apple pie


Hahahah Thanks For you guys Coming Bud!! Really looking forward to the next one!

Ps. I dont think Tash will like her new nick name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (5/3/17)

Dietz said:


> Hahahah Thanks For you guys Coming Bud!! Really looking forward to the next one!
> 
> Ps. I dont think Tash will like her new nick name


@#£%ing autocorrect

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bunnypoison (5/3/17)

craigb said:


> @#£%ing autocorrect


"Konsentreer poephol, konsentreer"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (6/3/17)

Thanks to Everyone for another Kickass meet!!!! Looking forward to the next one!
Thanks for the Really Good Apple Pie by @Bunnypoison , Stellar Cinnimon Rolls By @craigb and some refreshing fruits from Tash!!
Also thanks for all the Skill shared and things learned from and By everyone @PsyCLown and @Idiot

Some Pics of the Fun!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (8/3/17)

*DIY Meetup Update
5th March Meetup 10:00-17:00

Thank you to the following for attending our Filling, funtstic and informative second vape meet:*
@PsyCLown
@Dietz
@Idiot
@craigb
Tash
Chantelle





This was the first meet that we actually planned food ahead of time as the meetup time was stretched. Tash assembled an amaZING fruit platter which had some of us tasting dragonfruit and starfruit for the first time. @craigb turned out to be quite the baker with his cinnamon rolls (even though he admitted his wife's are better) we could not get enough 10/10. I baked my first ever Apple pie for our flavour reference to recreate a vape juice and to my amazement it did not flop (I was shocked and I had seconds).


The extra time (not actually extra as we misjudged the time needed to begin with) made it possible for us to experiment a lot more, define, redefine, define, redefine and, well, 4 tries later we had an Apple pie recipe we all enjoyed:





*02/04/2017 10:00-17:00 *
*07/05/2017 10:00-17:00*
*I would like to give a big shout out to BLCK for sponsoring towards our event and making it amazing!!! @Richio 

The official flavour stash will be made available closer to the time as soon as we have received all RSVP's. - Please remember that only PM RSVP's will be accepted. 

*** @Dietz , @PsyCLown , @Idiot , @craigb please share what you learned or favourite moments as I cannot summarize all the awesomeness into one post. ***


*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (8/3/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> *DIY Meetup Update
> 5th March Meetup 10:00-17:00
> 
> Thank you to the following for attending our Filling, funtstic and informative second vape meet:*
> ...


What a win @Bunnypoison ! Sounds like an epic day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (8/3/17)

Stosta said:


> What a win @Bunnypoison ! Sounds like an epic day!


I have to say that the group of people are the ones that are making these meets so enjoyable. I have never met a group of people as helpful, determined, creative and fun to be around as I have in the DIY and vape community

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/3/17)

I have really been enjoying these meet ups! It is great to learn with others and get opinions and feedback from other people as well as ideas.
The tips and tricks you learn are fantastic as well! OH! Lest we forget the food. Not only can we mix but some are fantastic chefs too 

@Bunnypoison I like the idea of merging the next meet with the Ecigssa meet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (8/3/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> *DIY Meetup Update
> 5th March Meetup 10:00-17:00
> 
> Thank you to the following for attending our Filling, funtstic and informative second vape meet:*
> ...


Well for me this has evolved into quite the Noob-Vape-meet-Tutorial-class-skills-swapping-conference-support-group-of-Epicness!!!
Its everything, really it is. From the tips and tricks shared by everyone through to the DIYing gettho builds and jigs and DIY Coils discussions I have learned a massive amount of things that you cant just get over the net (not that thats not a good way to do it, afterall, that where most of us start)

I joined the 1st one with the Idea that I will learn a few mixing things and boy was I surprised! I met a group of friendly, helpful and skilled people. I have upped my DIYing techniques and have definitely improved my Coiling knowledge and techniques. 

This group's interaction fills in the blanks that your not getting online. You are free to ask stupid questions without feeling like a dumbass and this allows you to cover most questions and topics.

The way that we have grown all our DIY techniques as a group over these two meets is awesome, I mean, take that Apple Pie , for people who started off not really knowing arse or end and by the end of Sunday managed to make something good from scratch (Well mostly @Bunnypoison & @PsyCLown)! I think thats something!

I can only say that I am looking forward to every meet more that I did the previous one!

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (20/3/17)

We are getting close and have two weeks to go till our next meet  
So far confirmed we have ;
@alex1501 
Irene
@BrizzyZA (VapeLife) 
@Dietz 
Tash

Looking forward to this great group of people gathering 

We need to start discussing what we want to create for our next meet on the 2nd of April (which means this is you opportunity to request what you also want to snack on ) 

My Suggestions;

A cheesecake ( something different like Red velvet)
A milkshake - Bar one or Orea
A liqueur / Shot - Blowjob, Amarula, jellybaby
What would you like to create? - Our Apple pie was quite the winner last time.

* There is still space left, Please *Inbox *if you are interested . The meet will be happening at my place in Greenstone Hill. 

*We have made it to meet up No 3 *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/3/17)

We are at the last stretch and need to decide on a recipe, what are the suggestions?
@Dietz 
@PsyCLown 
@alex1501 
@BrizzyZA (VapeLife) 

I have listed some possibilities in my previous post, please have a look and comment 

We still have space if anyone wants to join in the fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (27/3/17)

Oreo biscuit 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/3/17)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Oreo biscuit
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


That would be very convenient, nothing to cook or bake hahaha  What concentrates do you think go into oreo biscuits?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (27/3/17)

JF Cookie or Biscuit, FA Cookie, Cap Sugar Cookie, maybe a Graham Cracker for the biscuit base.
Inw Milk Choc (buy it now before it sucks ), Cap Choc Fudge Brownie or choc of choice. skiddlz used TFA Cocoa Rounds and Cap Milk Chocolate Toffee, there are endless possibilities and combos here.
LA Cream Cheese Icing, maybe some Meringue or VBIC or FW Cake Batter Dip for the cream filling.

That would be my starting point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (27/3/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> That would be very convenient, nothing to cook or bake hahaha  What concentrates do you think go into oreo biscuits?


Lol I think it would be a challenge to capture that grainy texture and chocolate note of the cookie while still incorporating a vanilla cream in the center. 

For the cream I think we should use the following:
Cap Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
FA Fresh Cream
FA Vienna Cream

For the Oreo Cookie maybe Cap Sugar Cookie and FA Cookie 

Not sure how to incorporate that chocolate note 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (27/3/17)

I would love to join sometime! But this first week in April will be nearly impossible for me since my daughter is swimming regionals the whole weekend and we are going live with a massive regulatory project at work... so I'm already juggling between Germiston and Sandton this weekend... 

What time are you thinking of on Sunday? Just in case I might be able to squeeze it in... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/3/17)

We have made it from 10:00-17:00 every first Sunday of every month. This way we have a whole day and we can get through a lot more. If you would like to pop in at any point, you are welcome to as well to get a feel of the meetup  . PM me your number and I will add you to the chat if you are interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (27/3/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> We have made it from 10:00-17:00 every first Sunday of every month. This way we have a whole day and we can get through a lot more. If you would like to pop in at any point, you are welcome to as well to get a feel of the meetup  . PM me your number and I will add you to the chat if you are interested.


Sounds awesome! Will PM you my number... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (29/3/17)

Silver said:


> Time for another announcement...
> 
> There's a great group of Gauteng-based DIYers that meet once a month to hone their DIY skills, have fun and come up with new DIY juice creations. This group is very ably organised by @Bunnypoison.
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*

Our DIY troop will be showing off some of our creations at the Vape meet this Saturday
I am so glad to have come such a long way with you all, @DominionZA , @Dietz , @PsyCLown , @alex1501 , @Idiot , @craigb , Tash & Irene.
Looking forward to this event as well as our Mini Meetup this Sunday. Some will not be able to make it anymore so we still have some space left or we could keep it small and cozy.

A BIG well done to all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Our DIY troop will be showing off some of our creations at the Vape meet this Saturday
> I am so glad to have come such a long way with you all, @DominionZA , @Dietz , @PsyCLown , @alex1501 , @Idiot , @craigb , Tash & Irene.
> ...



Thanks to @Bunnypoison and the DIY creatives for this support.
@Dietz, @alex1501 and @PsyCLown 

The announcement in the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet thread is here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/page-9#post-517539

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison (30/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks to @Bunnypoison and the DIY creatives for this support.
> @Dietz, @alex1501 and @PsyCLown
> 
> The announcement in the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet thread is here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/page-9#post-517539


A HUGE Thank you @Silver for including us in your event

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> A HUGE Thank you @Silver for including us in your event



No probs @Bunnypoison 
Its your event too for the record!
(Its an ECIGSSA event)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/3/17)

Only see this thread now - let me know when the next DIY event will take place!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (30/3/17)

*Due to a congestive schedule, we have decided to move the date of the next DIY Meet ( update will follow shortly ).*

I would like to take this opportunity to address an issue that has been raised with me a couple of times. Some DIYers miss the meetups because they do not check this thread regularly, I mean who can blame you "ain't nobody got time for that". My solution is this, I have tagged you in because you have shown some interest in this group from either interacting on the chats or you have taken a vote at some point.

I would like to ask those that want to be tagged on the event updates containing the upcoming event dates to please either like this post, PM me or reply "I'm down to DIY" ( Or whatever you want really ).

I do not want to spam you so this will be the last msg you get tagged in if you do not like, msg or reply. I do not want those interested to attend to miss out but I know some of you were tagged for your advice & expertise, which any DIYer could benefit from as well 

We are looking forward to hearing from you

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (30/3/17)

@Bunnypoison 
You can remove me m8. Too far to travel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (30/3/17)

KZOR said:


> @Bunnypoison
> You can remove me m8. Too far to travel.


Will do, thank you KZOR for your reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (30/3/17)

No need to tag me, @Bunnypoison. Not because I don't have interest but because I read all the DIY threads anyway. So I will be following even if I'm not tagged. Looking forward to meeting you all on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison (30/3/17)

RichJB said:


> No need to tag me, @Bunnypoison. Not because I don't have interest but because I read all the DIY threads anyway. So I will be following even if I'm not tagged. Looking forward to meeting you all on Saturday.


Fantastic, I will keep that in mind  Looking forward to meeting you as well. Will be great to put faces on the individuals of ECIGSSA that have been so helpful in making this a success.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (30/3/17)

Whoops! @Bunnypoison I liked the post but you can take my name off the list as the only mixing I do is beer and vodka.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Bunnypoison (30/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Whoops! @Bunnypoison I liked the post but you can take my name off the list as the only mixing I do is beer and vodka.


HAHAHAHA , not a problem, I will keep that in mind. I hope you meant that you drink them both in one evening, and not that you make vodka beer for yourself, that sounds like a whole different problem all together  I am glad to see that you will be joining this Saturday, looking forward to meeting you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (30/3/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> HAHAHAHA , not a problem, I will keep that in mind. I hope you meant that you drink them both in one evening, and not that you make vodka beer for yourself, that sounds like a whole different problem all together  I am glad to see that you will be joining this Saturday, looking forward to meeting you.


Bwahahaha!

Yeah I totally meant in a night and not in the same glass 

Looking forward to meeting you too, and judging your mixing skills!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (30/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Whoops! @Bunnypoison I liked the post but you can take my name off the list as the only mixing I do is beer and vodka.



Percentages?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bunnypoison (30/3/17)

I think it all depends on the day you are having, anything from 70/30 , 50/50 or if the end of the world is here ( or your in-laws are visiting ) - 30/70 beer/Vodka @RichJB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trimerion (30/3/17)

@Bunnypoison no need to tag me unfortunately im in kzn right now so its a little far for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (30/3/17)

Trimerion said:


> @Bunnypoison no need to tag me unfortunately im in kzn right now so its a little far for me


No Problem, Will not tag you in future events. Please feel free however to jump in at any time with some advice or feedback if you have any to give

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (30/3/17)

RichJB said:


> Percentages?


Depends on the company!

With good friends = Beer:Vodka 80:20
Family = Drink the bottle of vodka, wash down with beer till happy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/3/17)

Please keep me on the list. Who knows when I might have time to be at one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (31/3/17)

SAVaper said:


> Please keep me on the list. Who knows when I might have time to be at one


Fantastic!!!! Will keep you posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF (1/4/17)

@Bunnypoison please add me, been mixing a short while and would like to attend when I can 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon (1/4/17)

Please do the same for myself, just started DIY this Thursday passed. Hooked!!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (1/4/17)

WELIHF said:


> @Bunnypoison please add me, been mixing a short while and would like to attend when I can
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Will do WELIHF, will be great if you joined our fun little group

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (1/4/17)

Vaporeon said:


> Please do the same for myself, just started DIY this Thursday passed. Hooked!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey Vaporeon, will keep you personally posted as well, I think a private msg with updates once a month might be the way forward. I have been advised not to tag a lot of people in posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roxy (1/4/17)

I'm so happy I met you guys today!! Can't wait for my first DIY meet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporeon (1/4/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> Hey Vaporeon, will keep you personally posted as well, I think a private msg with updates once a month might be the way forward. I have been advised not to tag a lot of people in posts.


Hi @Bunnypoison, that would be awesome! I only clicked now that I'm home, but I saw and spoke to you at the JHB Vape Meet today . Loved the encouragement and welcoming you provided towards DIY! Especially for someone so knew to it like myself... I look forward to making some deliciousness happen and learning the tricks of the trade 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (1/4/17)

Vaporeon said:


> Hi @Bunnypoison, that would be awesome! I only clicked now that I'm home, but I saw and spoke to you at the JHB Vape Meet today . Loved the encouragement and welcoming you provided towards DIY! Especially for someone so knew to it like myself... I look forward to making some deliciousness happen and learning the tricks of the trade
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Was fantastic meeting you today, it is great to meet ambitious DIYers like yourself. We look forward to you becoming part of our DIY mad mixologist group, you are going to fit right in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (6/4/17)

Two more days till the next vape meet  Will unfortunately be missing this one but will not miss another easily. Thank you @Dietz & @Tashy for stepping up to host this event

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (6/4/17)

keeep me on it i would love to share some of my mengelmoes kardoes thingys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (20/4/17)

*DIY Meetup Update
2nd April Meetup 11:00-17:00

Thank you to the following for attending the third DIY Vape meet! or as I like to say, “Pretend I’m a mad scientist day”! 
ITs Was a great day and I learned alot once again!*
@Tashy
@Siathe
@Normz
@alex1501
Irene
@Vaporeon and his friend




Initially no one could find any inside story chocolates as we agreed on for this one’s recipe, I believe both @Bunnypoison and Irene visited Multiple stores with no luck. @Bunnypoison went the extra 50 miles and even contacted Tiger Brands who advised that its been discontinued. 
A big thanks to Irene for hunting them down, That was probably the last ones left in the country 

As with the Apple Pie we ended the test samples at V4. We are currently still deciding on which one is the best, steeping takes time  but I am sure we will have the recipe posted before the next DIY Meet.

Thanks to @Tashy for al the Mixing as the main mixolgist. @Siathe for being the ShakeMeister for the day and @alex1501 and @Normz for the recipe tasting and development!

Next DIY vape meet will be:

*07/05/2017 10:00-17:00*
*Another Special thanks to BLCK for our flavour stash!! Always adding more awesomeness!! @Richio 

The official flavour stash for the next meet will be made available closer to the time as soon as we have received all RSVP's. - Please remember that only PM RSVP's will be accepted, PM to @Bunnypoison 
*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Bunnypoison (30/4/17)

It is a week before the event and we are wrapping up  Discussions can start on what we are going to create at the upcoming event . This will be the first event without our co-hosts @Dietz & @Tashy , you will be missed 
Welcome @Roxy , @Tanja, @MrDeedz & Etienne to the 7th of May DIY meetup, looking forward to creating with all of you.
Thank you @DizZa for sending us the fantastic chocolate & coffee concentrates on doing some flavour profiling with, we also received a little surprise that I am going to keep for the meetup and report back on after the meet  really excited and you all should be as well

We have a great gang going and there is some room for more, please PM me if you would like to attend, will be in the East Rang Gauteng

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (30/4/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> It is a week before the event and we are wrapping up  Discussions can start on what we are going to create at the upcoming event . This will be the first event without our co-hosts @Dietz & @Tashy , you will be missed
> Welcome @Roxy , @Tanja, @MrDeedz & Etienne to the 7th of May DIY meetup, looking forward to creating with all of you.
> Thank you @DizZa for sending us the fantastic chocolate & coffee concentrates on doing some flavour profiling with, we also received a little surprise that I am going to keep for the meetup and report back on after the meet  really excited and you all should be as well
> 
> We have a great gang going and there is some room for more, please PM me if you would like to attend, will be in the East Rang Gauteng


Really looking forward to it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (30/4/17)

Did someone say chocolate and coffee? If you can create a decent juice with either, I shall construct a small shrine to you. Those are two profiles that I've essentially given up on. Good luck and hope you create something tasty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (30/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Did someone say chocolate and coffee? If you can create a decent juice with either, I shall construct a small shrine to you. Those are two profiles that I've essentially given up on. Good luck and hope you create something tasty!


I know they are difficult concentrates, but as always we aren't scared off easily  Will definitely keep you posted, still looking forward to seeing you at one of our gigs  . Our second meetup we mistakenly thought an apple pie would be easy , it was not but we did finish up with a decent juice, so coffee and chocolate is just another great challenge . I think our strategy ( by accident and naively assuming ) is to get everything difficult out of the way, so far so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Did someone say chocolate and coffee? If you can create a decent juice with either, I shall construct a small shrine to you. Those are two profiles that I've essentially given up on. Good luck and hope you create something tasty!



You and me both.
Enjoy guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (17/5/17)

Hey everyone, before I post an update from the last event I would like to secure a date for the next, we have 28th of May and the 4th of June on the table (others can be reccomended) . We had quite the ball having a braai as everyone brought their own meat and drinks which worked out well. We also need to decide on a flavour profile we would like to explore with chocolate and coffee below our belt. Welcome @Goldfish619 to the conversation and lets get conversating  @Tanja , @Roxy , @MrDeedz , @Dietz , @Tashy , @PsyCLown , @Idiot , @alex1501

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spiv (17/5/17)

Going to see if I can get away for the next meet. I've recently started with my own recipes (yet to mix them though...) based on mixing different highly rated recipes' bases and top notes and

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (17/5/17)

spiv said:


> Going to see if I can get away for the next meet. I've recently started with my own recipes (yet to mix them though...) based on mixing different highly rated recipes' bases and top notes and


and......? on the edge of my seat here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (17/5/17)

It will be work dependant... we are going live with a big project next weekend... and if we miss that weekend it will be the weekend after... so I'm not 100% sure just yet... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (17/5/17)

I'm keen to join, either date should be fine at this point in time. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Goldfish619 (18/5/17)

I mixed a chocolate glazed donut with capucino. Maybe that can help in the think tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Did someone say chocolate and coffee? If you can create a decent juice with either, I shall construct a small shrine to you. Those are two profiles that I've essentially given up on. Good luck and hope you create something tasty!


one thing weirdly that has always helped my coffee recipes was vanilla bean ice cream at 2%. Sounds weird but i find it fixes the bitterness and burnt taste of the coffee pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Dietz (22/5/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> Hey everyone, before I post an update from the last event I would like to secure a date for the next, we have 28th of May and the 4th of June on the table (others can be reccomended) . We had quite the ball having a braai as everyone brought their own meat and drinks which worked out well. We also need to decide on a flavour profile we would like to explore with chocolate and coffee below our belt. Welcome @Goldfish619 to the conversation and lets get conversating  @Tanja , @Roxy , @MrDeedz , @Dietz , @Tashy , @PsyCLown , @Idiot , @alex1501


@Bunnypoison You know the rule... If there are no pics...it didnt happen  when are you sharing the fun?
Were keen on any of the dates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashy (16/6/17)

So, when's the next meetup?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (19/6/17)

Okay its that time again! Yes, Its been too long I know.
We are hosting another JHB DIY Group meetup.

I am looking at these two dates:
- 2 July 2017
- 9 July 2017

I have an idea for this meet, but am still thinking it over (might get a bit of fire over it), Please make any suggestion on recipes/flavor profiles for this meet that you would like work with!

Please RSVP by PM with your cell number to me so that I can add you to the Whatsapp Group.

Please note this is limited to *10 people *(For now), In the past we've had many people cancel or just not pitch up at the last minute, this means someone else missed out on the meet, So I have to ask Please only RSVP if you Know you Will be able to make it.

@craigb , @Tashy , @alex1501 , @Bunnypoison , @Normz , @Idiot , @PsyCLown , @Tanja , @Roxy , @MrDeedz , @Goldfish619

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz (19/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (22/6/17)

C'Mon peeeeeeple!!! there has only been one person who showed interest?
is this really how its gunna end?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (22/6/17)

I would so love to join but finding time to get away from the baby and the wife is a lot harder than it sounds... 
I do love the feedback and recipes that come out of these meets though. Looks like a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (22/6/17)

@Dietz maybe the problem here is u hosting it LMAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz (27/6/17)

@Dietz graapies maar net boet, did I offend the peoples ? humble thousand apologies lol, so whats the mojo now? are we doing this or not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthur (27/6/17)

What location would a meet like this take place. I am interested as I have started DIY but some of the stuff is like something that came out of something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (27/6/17)

MrDeedz said:


> @Dietz graapies maar net boet, did I offend the peoples ? humble thousand apologies lol, so whats the mojo now? are we doing this or not


So far its only you who have confirmed, so i dont know hey? If we can at least get 5 people together I think we can do one?
If its coz its at my Place, Im sure we can organize another Pozzie?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz (27/6/17)

me, u @PsyCLown and @Idiot . there we sorted! we make it happen. 
@Tanja kom jy saam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (27/6/17)

MrDeedz said:


> me, u @PsyCLown and @Idiot . there we sorted! we make it happen.
> @Tanja kom jy saam


Is it this Sunday or next? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idiot (27/6/17)

I'm keen to join lol 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz (27/6/17)

Tanja said:


> Is it this Sunday or next?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@Dietz is looking at these two dates:
- 2 July 2017
- 9 July 2017

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (27/6/17)

Well you guys decide on a date and let me know.

I doubt I can make it this Sunday, however might be able to make it on the 9th July.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (28/6/17)

Lets make it for next weekend @Dietz ? more time to plan and gain attendance.
@Bunnypoison you very quiet lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (28/6/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Lets make it for next weekend @Dietz ? more time to plan and gain attendance.
> @Bunnypoison you very quiet lol




Ok lets make it the 9th (thats if we can get enough people together)
So whos keen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (28/6/17)

Dietz said:


> e 9th (thats if we can get enoug


I'll have to sit out for this one... My daughter is swimming that Saturday and Sunday...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (28/6/17)

Dietz said:


> Ok lets make it the 9th (thats if we can get enough people together)
> So whos keen?


The 9th is great in my books, looking forward to it. Ill get some interest to the event, have you created the whatsapp group for the confirmed people yet?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthur (28/6/17)

I am keen just need to know where and what time on the 9th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (28/6/17)

Arthur said:


> I am keen just need to know where and what time on the 9th


@Arthur its in Bonaero Park @ 11:00
If youre keen PM me your cell and Ill add you to the Whatsapp group

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthur (29/6/17)

Dietz said:


> @Arthur its in Bonaero Park @ 11:00
> If youre keen PM me your cell and Ill add you to the Whatsapp group


Thanks hopefully PM sent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (29/6/17)

Well that escalated quickly! 
We are full (pending confirmation of one person)! Looking forward to this one.

It seems like we have decided to do a clone (of an international) juice, Yes its frowned upon, but this will be purely educational and recipes wont be recreated or sold. I think this is a good way to gauge how well we as a group can figure out flavors and percentages!

..Now to find a worthy international juice, any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (29/6/17)

Cosmic Fog's Milk & Honey. If you figure it out, let Wayne know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/6/17)

Dietz said:


> Well that escalated quickly!
> We are full (pending confirmation of one person)! Looking forward to this one.
> 
> It seems like we have decided to do a clone (of an international) juice, Yes its frowned upon, but this will be purely educational and recipes wont be recreated or sold. I think this is a good way to gauge how well we as a group can figure out flavors and percentages!
> ...


Why on earth would that be frowned upon? 
It's a recreation of a flavour profile. All the major DIY'ers (including the famous ones) do it. It would only be frowned upon if you sold it as the original or sold it by itself without crediting the original. It would be very interesting to see the winning recipe, in fact.
Sounds like an a very fun session! Wish I was in Gauteng to join in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MrDeedz (29/6/17)

PASTRY Boy - FRITTER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/17)

Dietz said:


> Well that escalated quickly!
> We are full (pending confirmation of one person)! Looking forward to this one.
> 
> It seems like we have decided to do a clone (of an international) juice, Yes its frowned upon, but this will be purely educational and recipes wont be recreated or sold. I think this is a good way to gauge how well we as a group can figure out flavors and percentages!
> ...


PC is to call it a Remix of....
Great idea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel.88 (28/7/17)

Hay there i dont know if any body is familiar with the beard co juice line i am crazy aboud the salted carmel flavor but cant find it any were in south africa and if i do order it online it is crazy expensive has any body mixed a salted carmel flavour or if some one can mix one i am willing to tri it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel.88 (28/7/17)

Has any body mixed a salted carmel flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (28/7/17)

Daniel.88 said:


> Hay there i dont know if any body is familiar with the beard co juice line i am crazy aboud the salted carmel flavor but cant find it any were in south africa and if i do order it online it is crazy expensive has any body mixed a salted carmel flavour or if some one can mix one i am willing to tri it


Hey @Dietz , @RichJB , @alex1501 , @PsyCLown , do any of you have a good recipe for this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (28/7/17)

I have never tasted Beard juice so don't have a reference point. Probably the most popular Salted Caramel recipe on ELR is Salted Caramel Cream. I'm not sure how close that is but seeing as FW is the only company I know of who does a salted caramel, it's fairly certain that's the key flavouring in the juice.

Here are the ATF recipes that use FW Salted Caramel. I dunno, something there might ring a bell or seem appealing. I have never used it because it has a reputation for coil gore so I couldn't even recommend any of the ATF recipes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/7/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> Hey @Dietz , @RichJB , @alex1501 , @PsyCLown , do any of you have a good recipe for this?


Here is a recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/7/17)

Daniel.88 said:


> Has any body mixed a salted carmel flavour


I've not vaped the Beard juice neither have I tried this recipe yet but @Andre says it's good. Maybe give it a go. You can also try the original recipe link in that post if you think it meets the profile you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/7/17)

Snap. @Andre beat me to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Snap. @Andre beat me to it.


@RichJB pipped both of us to the post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (28/7/17)

Well, if all roads lead to the same recipe, that must be the one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison (29/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I have never tasted Beard juice so don't have a reference point. Probably the most popular Salted Caramel recipe on ELR is Salted Caramel Cream. I'm not sure how close that is but seeing as FW is the only company I know of who does a salted caramel, it's fairly certain that's the key flavouring in the juice.
> 
> Here are the ATF recipes that use FW Salted Caramel. I dunno, something there might ring a bell or seem appealing. I have never used it because it has a reputation for coil gore so I couldn't even recommend any of the ATF recipes.


Thank you @RichJB , I knew you would have a recipe up your sleeve

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel.88 (29/7/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I've not vaped the Beard juice neither have I tried this recipe yet but @Andre says it's good. Maybe give it a go. You can also try the original recipe link in that post if you think it meets the profile you are looking for.


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/17)

Any future plans for some Saturday DIY events in PTA? Would love to join one. Will help organize if needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (30/8/17)

Soooo... has this died down now?

Or are there still some people keen to join up? Maybe DIY juice and coil building for noobs... hahahahaha... (guess who needs to learn more about coil building)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Krohlm (30/8/17)

I'm in if we do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (30/8/17)

Tanja said:


> Soooo... has this died down now?
> 
> Or are there still some people keen to join up? Maybe DIY juice and coil building for noobs... hahahahaha... (guess who needs to learn more about coil building)


How's that Wasp? 

This sounds interesting. I would definitely join for something like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (30/8/17)

TheV said:


> How's that Wasp?
> 
> This sounds interesting. I would definitely join for something like this.


Haven't tried it out yet  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (30/8/17)

Im in keep me posted. need to try DIY 3rd time lucky lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## HvNDhF (4/9/17)

I'm keen on something like this as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idiot (4/9/17)

I'm in 
Only now starting to understand this diy thing...


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (5/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Soooo... has this died down now?
> 
> Or are there still some people keen to join up? Maybe DIY juice and coil building for noobs... hahahahaha... (guess who needs to learn more about coil building)


@Tanja I think its still going, but that depends on the amount of people interested. contact @Bunnypoison by PM here or whatsapp, Im sure she will be able to give you a better idea?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (5/9/17)

I'm in, DIY juice is destroying my morale... all my juices taste like poepe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (5/9/17)

Dietz said:


> @Tanja I think its still going, but that depends on the amount of people interested. contact @Bunnypoison by PM here or whatsapp, Im sure she will be able to give you a better idea?


Perfect thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (5/9/17)

Hey @Dietz and @Tanja, I have not been on here for a while, seeing some commotion (thanx for the tag  )

I do not want this to die out but there has been a steady decline in interest ( again, sorry, did not see the recent surge in interest as I was away) 
One reason I have not proposed a date yet is due to the fact that Sundays have completely closed for me ( our usual day), if we pursue this, these events would have to move back to a Saturday.
We have also had the unfortunate situations in the past when events are organised, people RSVP, when capacity is reached some are unfortunately turned away due to capacity and then some of the RSVP's don't pitch leaving us with a half house, this makes organising future events very discouraging ( there are the exceptions who had very valid reasons). 
As an event also requires some admin, follow up and organising, I sometimes get into a working overload with unpredicted travel that prohibits me from doing this to my fullest capacity ( @Dietz has agreed to be willing to co-host and organise due to this) 

All and all here are my concerns and troubles, I am happy to discuss if you guys want to carry on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (5/9/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> Hey @Dietz and @Tanja, I have not been on here for a while, seeing some commotion (thanx for the tag  )
> 
> I do not want this to die out but there has been a steady decline in interest ( again, sorry, did not see the recent surge in interest as I was away)
> One reason I have not proposed a date yet is due to the fact that Sundays have completely closed for me ( our usual day), if we pursue this, these events would have to move back to a Saturday.
> ...


Maybe something once in a while instead of scheduled monthly might spark some interest again?
Also happy from my side to help with the organising... (I guess it's the Project Manager in me... Hahahahaha)...
I can offer my house as a venue as well... (Disclaimer here... I have 2 kids... you can tell!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz (6/9/17)

Last time I attended it was fantastic, unfortunately the 2 I know of after both fell on days I could not attend. I'd love to join you guys for a few more if we can get it running again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (6/9/17)

Normz said:


> Last time I attended it was fantastic, unfortunately the 2 I know of after both fell on days I could not attend. I'd love to join you guys for a few more if we can get it running again


I only attended one and also enjoyed it! And then same thing here... couldn't attend any afterwards... but very keen to attend again...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (27/3/18)

Any one from this thread and meetups still alive? What have you recently DIY'd?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (28/3/18)

@Dietz I just miss the K@K praat and kuier, Im in, need some tips and recipes pls,Guys where can i find trial and tested DIY clone recipes, Need to place my concentrate order for my 1st DIY attempt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (28/3/18)

MrDeedz said:


> @Dietz I just miss the K@K praat and kuier, Im in, need some tips and recipes pls,Guys where can i find trial and tested DIY clone recipes, Need to place my concentrate order for my 1st DIY attempt.


Well you are welcome for some K@K praat at my house if youre in CT again!
I dont know bout clones man?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (28/3/18)

Dietz said:


> Well you are welcome for some K@K praat at my house if youre in CT again!
> I dont know bout clones man?


CT? since when chopper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (28/3/18)

MrDeedz said:


> CT? since when chopper?


Since Jan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/3/18)

Would love to attend a Pta meet if one was to happen again. Plans over the long weekend anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (28/3/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Guys where can i find trial and tested DIY clone recipes



Here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

